# SS report 12-4 The Mighty Red-Fin update



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

The old Etec bit the dust about three weeks ago and I got the new Etec 115 installed today and the boat cleaned, waxed and back in the slip.
After this long off of the lake I am ready to catch some fish, hopefully big blue cats.
To all of my customers, I will have reports of catches coming soon and start booking trips again.
Tomorrow might even work if the rain lets me fish.

See you on the water.

SS


----------



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

Looking good Loy.


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Glad to see the Mighty Red Fin back in action!!! 

Re-power is the way I went too when I put a new 30 hp on my tin boat. I like my boat nothing wrong with it just needed a refresh.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

If you have a decent hull, re-power is the way to go.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

It was raining too much to get a picture of it in the slip, but here it is after some heavy duty cleaning and the new motor. It's a 2016 model and the color scheme worked out very nice.
It's basically the old girl's third motor, having come with a 125 Saltwater Merc that lasted an easy 4K hours, probably much more.
Then the 2013 Etec that was a little disappointing with almost 2K hours.
I'm treating this one with kid gloves and make it last.
I also did some repair on the front deck that had a soft spot.
She is ready to get some new slime on it now.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm ready to see some reports. She's looking good, go get some slim on her.


Good fishing to all!


----------



## Little Mac (Apr 29, 2015)

Looking good. Glad to see you back in action. Ready to see some slime reports. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Nice! Kolt man and I will be back up there in a little bit.

Will be in touch.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Yes, Loy... heard about your E Tec misfortune. Better luck, with this one!


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

WOW very nice


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Nice SS. So she is broke in or a new 2016?


----------



## Dirt Daddy (Sep 11, 2004)

Looks great Loy.....Now we have to look for a white motor...


----------



## 2catsfishin (Jun 27, 2010)

Looks good! 
Soon it will have some good old catfish slim.. be safe 2cats.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Wild boating today! I ran out between storms/rain and the motor runs great. Got me back to Beacon's just ahead of strong rain the last time.
But the area I stayed in was protected from the wind and I had a good chance to boat around some.

There is no break in with an Etec, the on board computer is set to extra pump oil for the first X hours as the break in, then it returns to the selected setting.

I got the motor at Red Wing Boat Works on South 75th in Houston and they are very nice folks to deal with. I was impressed with their friendly and professional personnel/staff and service.
I got a good deal too, this one I had set up to oil at the HD 50 synthetic oil rate, but I am going to run HD 100 oil. This gives it a little heavier load of oil mixture and more protection for the moving parts.
It is a new, special ordered 25" shaft Etec 115 the 2016 model.
3.2 hours of today.
This weather better straighten up and let me go fishing soon.


----------



## Northern fisherman (Sep 16, 2014)

SS the red fin looks just as good as ever, and the new motor looks great, good job. Now hopefully you can get her dirtied up!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

Look out WB's here come that Redfin again....:cheers:


----------



## Pistol-Pete (Apr 13, 2015)

Looks like a truly First Class Rig now and the fish had better look out!! Here's to many safe and sound hours of boating and fishing. Way to go!!


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Looks good Loy. Glad to see you are back at it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## McSpoon (May 18, 2016)

Looks great, the fish are trembling again. No spot is safe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks all, and I do believe Satan himself has sent this weather to keep me off the lake.
Tomorrow may hold promise, I am going if possible to try those big cats.
Friday for sure, after that the wind is going to die again for a few days and I'll be looking for white/hybrids/crappie.


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Glad you're back. Nice motor. Color scheme looks great.


----------



## Rangerharley1959 (Jul 5, 2013)

Looking good SS. can't wait to see the reports again.


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*motor*

what happened to the 2013 Etec?......should still be running strong...


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Momma's Worry said:


> what happened to the 2013 Etec?......should still be running strong...


I thought so too, but bearings in the top of the engine went bad. Sounded like a pile driver!


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

shadslinger said:


> I thought so too, but bearings in the top of the engine went bad. Sounded like a pile driver!


total block tear down to replace bng....which is large and robust ,never heard of one failing ....sorry to hear that happened


----------

